# Issue installing Easy 30 second oil change system



## Eric Winton (Dec 18, 2020)

I bought my first riding mower. E180 John Deere with 54 in deck. Once I hit 9 hours I bought the 30 sec oil change system and was able to remove the old oil filter but when trying to install the new I cannot get it to lock in. The old one fits back on perfectly but the new one is very reluctant. I've even tried using a filter wrench and all it does is wear down the metal fittings on the bottom of the new filters (see below). I even bought a second filter yesterday and still cannot get it on. Please advise.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Eric, welcome to the forum.

Is the oil inside the filter? Just install it and go?? Could it be that there is something (like a seal?) that has to be removed from the new filter before installing? I would take it to your local JD dealership for a demonstration.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Further review of the JD easy change system reveals that you change 1/3 of the engine oil every 50 hrs. The filter has an oil reservoir. Synthetic filter and synthetic oil. $40 for the package, every 50 hrs. I think that (50 hrs) would be an annual oil change for the average guy.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Once again, there is a reason John Deere paints their equipment green, here's a hint........









John Deere is the Harley-Davidson of lawn equipment. Their over-hyped reputation comes from the previous century and has no correlation to the quality, engineering, or value of the equipment they offer today....

$40 every 50 hours to change synthetic oil in an engine they don't make. Compare their thinking to the direction Briggs is going with the Vanguard Oil Guard System you see on a late model commercial Ferris..... 500 hour oil changes and it's approved under their warranty.
https://commercialmowerreviews.com/vanguard-oil-guard-system-review/


----------



## Pwigutow (Sep 30, 2021)

Eric Winton said:


> I bought my first riding mower. E180 John Deere with 54 in deck. Once I hit 9 hours I bought the 30 sec oil change system and was able to remove the old oil filter but when trying to install the new I cannot get it to lock in. The old one fits back on perfectly but the new one is very reluctant. I've even tried using a filter wrench and all it does is wear down the metal fittings on the bottom of the new filters (see below). I even bought a second filter yesterday and still cannot get it on. Please advise.
> View attachment 66133
> View attachment 66135
> View attachment 66131
> did you get this resolved? IM having the same issue.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I look at engine oil as the cheapest renewable commodity any engine needs.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Hmmmmmm.....I can see it taking that long to do an oil change on a riding mower the old fashion way so not really sure what the need for this system is but if you are using a filter wrench to install an oil filter me thinks that something is very wrong there.....


----------



## DavePRS (5 mo ago)

August 2022: had similar issues on my E130, original filter came off fine and would go back on easily, but new one would just not go on. I returned it, got another, same issue. Then tried installing with an oil filter wrench, enabling me to both push down (left hand) and turn it with force (right hand, using the wrench) and it went on just fine. I'm a strong guy, but for some reason hand and arm force alone weren't enough to engage the locking mechanism and turn it until completely on.


----------

